# What is my Pomeranian's Face Type? Fox, Teddy Bear or Baby Doll?



## heize (Dec 17, 2012)

" I just bought a Pomeranian at a Pet Store. I am from Philippines and the only way to get a puppy from another breeder without too much hassle in the city where I live is to buy them from a Pet Store or ask them to buy from this breeder and pay the extra charges. I don't know who the breeder of my pom is but she's from a different city oceans apart from where I live and am waiting for her papers to arrive. The dog caretaker of the Pet Store recommended a batch of new puppies to me and chose her amongst the others. I also saw them feed vitamins to the puppies. They also feed the puppies what the breeder is feeding them because when I ask what they are feeding the dogs they told me beefpro and I asked again on another batch of puppies and told my they feed them vitality. So, I don't think the Pet Store where I bought my pomeranian is that bad. Also, their dog's caretaker is helping me with my puppy when she's was vomiting. It was a mistake on my part because I fed her too much, I misinterpreted what he told me. 

By the way, I'm going to buy another male pom from the Pet Store. I forgot to take a picture of him. I was supposed to buy him yesterday but the dog caretaker told me if I could wait until tuesday because he's going to observe the dog first. For any illness and he told me he needs to rest first because of the flight. I'm going to post another picture of the male pom I bought when I get him. To identify what his face type is. It seems different from my female one...because his nose is not that pointy."

I am just wondering what the face type of my puppy is. Currently, she's experiencing puppy uglies. Here are the pictures

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0168.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0117.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0121.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0127.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0135.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0136.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0137.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0160.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0164.jpg
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/kinbelle/Photo0165.jpg

I hope there won't be any rude comments. I asked this question this question at yahoo without the " " stuff above and really...I received very rude answers. They talked about standards and I didn't even ask about standards and my pom being not purebreed. I don't think my pom is not purebreed though but I could say that she might not fight the standard quite right because of her nose. But that doesn't mean she's not a purebreed. I don't mind if my pom's not purebreed by the way. I still love my pomeranian whose name is "Suki" by the way. She is going through the puppy uglies stage.

I saw pics of pomeranian here www.cantonpomeranians.com but my puppy doesn't look like theirs. I wish I could buy two(male/female) of their puppies but...their puppies are too expensive for my wallet.

I asked people who had visited canton's kennel and they told me it was really a nice kennel. The pomeranians live in luxury their. that's what they told me. I wish I could have visited but from where I live it is an ocean apart. How I wish Philippines' not an archipelago like America where I can go from this place without riding an airplane.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know what her face type will be but she is sure a little cutey. They do change quite a bit as they get older.


----------



## heize (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks  yep, she's a cutey and a handful at the same time but still I love her.


----------

